# لا تجعل الضيقة تحطمك!!! كن شديداً فى الضيقة



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

*لاتجعل الضيقة تحطمك!!! *

* كن شديدا  فى الضيقة لاتجعل الضيقة تحطمك*
* إنما حطمها أنت بايمانك .*
* إن الزجاجة إذا وقعت على صخرة ، لا تحطم الصخرة ،*

* وإنما تتحطم الزجاجة .كن إذن صخرة..*

* إن حوربت بأن الله ليس معك ، قل لنفسك : كلا ، إنه معى ،*

* ولكننى أنا الذى لا أدرك وجوده ، كما حدث مع المجدلية ..*

* العيب إذن فينا ، وليس فى عدم وجوده.*

* لا تتضايق إن كان إدراكك ضعيفاً لوجود الله فى حياتك .*

* إنما عليك إن تصلى وتقول*
* [أعن يارب ضعف إيمانى ]*

* وثق أن قوته فى الضعف تكمل (2كو12:9).*

* لا يكفى بأن يكون الله معك ،، إنما كن أنت أيضاً معه*

* بكل القلب والفكر والحواس والإرادة .*

* إفتح قلبك لله ، وهو يملؤه حباً . وافتح ذهنك له*

* وهو يضع فيه أجمل الأحاديث .*

* عش معه بكايانك ، يفض عليك من مواهبه ونعمه وقوته*

* وقت الضيق ، هو وقت الإحتياج إلى الله . وفيه تشعر بوجود الله ،*

* أكثر مما تشعر فى وقت الراحة أو المتعة .*

* تشعر فى الضيقة بيد  الله كيف تتدخل وتعمل وتنقذ..*

* اننا نتمتع بوجود الله فى وقت الضيقة..*

* ونحس وجوده ونطلب وجوده ونلمس جوده ..*

* أنت لا تدرى متى يطرق الله على بابك .*

* كل ما تدريه أنك أن سمعت صوته لا تقسى قلبك ،*

* بل تفتح بابك مباشرة ، وتقول له فى حب : تعال أيها الرب يسوع .*

* هل أنت تشعر بوجود الله فى حياتك ،  *


* وجوداً يلهب قلبك بالحب ، فتتقد عاطفتك نحو الله باستمرار..؟*

* إن الذى يحب الله ، ويحب أن يوجد دواماً معه،*

* لا يكون الله بالنسبة إليه هو إله مناسبات ..!*

* إن المسيحية فيها الكثير من المبادئ والقيم ، والفضائل السامية جداً ،*

* والعقائد الروحية السليمة العميقة .*

* ولكن أجمل ما فى المسيحية هو شخص المسيح نفسه .*

* الذى يحب الرب ، يحب الوجود معه ،*

* والذى يوجد معه يحبه ..*

* ويشعر بفرح لا ينطق به لوجوده مع الله .*

* إننا لا نفكر فى الضيقة ، بل فى الله الذى يحلها .*

* أما الذى يركز فى الضيقات ، ناسياً وجود الله ، فإنه يتعب .*

* ما أجمل الوجود مع الله . إنه متعة الروح هنا على الأرض .*

* وهو أيضاً نعيمها الأبدي فى السماء .‬*​


----------



## tamav maria (24 فبراير 2012)

> ما أجمل الوجود مع الله . إنه متعة الروح هنا على الأرض .
> 
> وهو أيضاً نعيمها الأبدي فى السماء .‬



كلمات معزيه جدا
ثانكس روزي


----------



## magedrn (24 فبراير 2012)

حلو جدا الكلمات والموضوع ي روزى 
تسلم ايدك عليه بجد 
كلمات ونصائح فى نفس الوقت 
وكمان مزودة بايات من كتابنا المقدس 
كدا يبقى الموضوع مش ناقصه حاجة


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

netta قال:


> كلمات معزيه جدا
> ثانكس روزي




نورتي يا قمره

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

magedrn قال:


> حلو جدا الكلمات والموضوع ي روزى
> تسلم ايدك عليه بجد
> كلمات ونصائح فى نفس الوقت
> وكمان مزودة بايات من كتابنا المقدس
> كدا يبقى الموضوع مش ناقصه حاجة




ميرسي لمرورك الجميل يا ميدو

ربنا يعوضك يا باشا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2012)

كن قويا امام كل المحن والشدائد جميلة جدا


----------



## النهيسى (24 فبراير 2012)

> *لاتجعل الضيقة تحطمك!!! *
> 
> * كن شديدا  فى الضيقة لاتجعل الضيقة تحطمك*
> * إنما حطمها أنت بايمانك .*



*موضوع رائع جدا جدا شكرا*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> كن قويا امام كل المحن والشدائد جميلة جدا




مرورك اجمل يا استاذي

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا جدا شكرا*​




شكرا ليك يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## ramzy1913 (29 فبراير 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> *لاتجعل الضيقة تحطمك!!! *​
> 
> *كن شديدا فى الضيقة لاتجعل الضيقة تحطمك*
> *إنما حطمها أنت بايمانك .*
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي ليك

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## هالة الحب (29 فبراير 2012)

انتى اكيد بتعرفى تكتبى الكلام الرائع لأن ايمانك عظيم.ربنا يرزقك محبته .


----------



## روزي86 (29 فبراير 2012)

ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي

ربنا يفرحك دايما


----------



## تـ+ـونى (29 فبراير 2012)

يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
الضيقه هى التى قد ضاق القلب ان يسعها
اما القلب الواسع فلا يتضايق لشيئ

موضوع جميل جدا ومعزى جدا
​


----------



## Bent avakerolos (29 فبراير 2012)

كل البشر ملهمش امان . الله وحدة هو الصادق والامين على كل شى ومحبتة اصدق محبة .


----------



## Koptisch (29 فبراير 2012)

كلام جميل وحكيم جدا،شكرا


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> يقول قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
> الضيقه هى التى قد ضاق القلب ان يسعها
> اما القلب الواسع فلا يتضايق لشيئ
> 
> ...




ميرسي ليك يا توني


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

Bent avakerolos قال:


> كل البشر ملهمش امان . الله وحدة هو الصادق والامين على كل شى ومحبتة اصدق محبة .




شكرا ليكي علي مرورك


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2012)

Koptisch قال:


> كلام جميل وحكيم جدا،شكرا




مرورك اجمل


----------

